
Neural Symbolic Machines: Learning Semantic Parsers with Weak Supervision - fitzwatermellow
https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.00020
======
RMarcus
I know that the field of deep learning / machine learning generally moves too
fast for researchers to target conferences or journals, but several of the
citations in the PDF of this article are missing (LaTeX inserted [?]).

(GRU, in case anyone is wondering, stands for "gated recurrent unit" and is a
building block of standard LSTMs)

EDIT: now that I've finished the paper, I've realized that the citations are
straight-up missing. That's no good, but I'm sure the authors just messed up
the arxiv upload. If OP knows them, they should let them know... failing to
include any citations at all is a quick way to decrease the credibility of an
article.

~~~
hardmaru
I've let them know already. I think it is just a LaTeX compilation issue.

~~~
ogrisel
If you look at the source you see that the \cite{} statements do reference
meaningful anchors but that the bibtext file seems to be missing from the
LaTeX archive:

[https://arxiv.org/format/1611.00020v1](https://arxiv.org/format/1611.00020v1)

------
crazydonkey200
Hi, I am Chen Liang, the first author of the paper. Thanks for pointing out
the Latex problem and sorry for the inconvenience.

We are trying to fix the Latex problem and submit a replacement to ArXiv soon.
In the meantime, we hosted the PDF version of the paper on another link:

[https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Chen_Liang14/publicatio...](https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Chen_Liang14/publication/309606982_Neural_Symbolic_Machines_Learning_Semantic_Parsers_on_Freebase_with_Weak_Supervision/links/581a876c08aed2439386c07f.pdf)

Thanks and look forward to your feedbacks and suggestions :)

------
chewxy
Interesting. It wasn't until the end of the paper and re-read the top that I
noticed "Liang" isn't actually Percy Liang (with whom Berant has collaborated
a lot in the past)

